
Yahoo sucks - cnu
http://blogial.com/2009/01/31/yahoo-sucks/
======
sounddust
This guy should read HN. He complains about problems with Yahoo domain
renewal, and talks about how much better Google has their act together.
However...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=453350>

